# getting yarn in the house



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

today i checked out Tues Morn - the selection was very limited, however, i was able to score 5 balls of 80 merino/20 linen/20 silk. i also purchased a purse.

on the way home i thought it would be a good idea to put the yarn inside the purse & he would never know. this plan was because of his reaction the last time i purchased yarn. it worked. 

he didn't have a thing to say about the new purse! apparently i have too much yarn & not enough purses!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

lambchop7262 said:


> today i checked out Tues Morn - the selection was very limited, however, i was able to score 5 balls of 80 merino/20 linen/20 silk. i also purchased a purse.
> 
> on the way home i thought it would be a good idea to put the yarn inside the purse & he would never know. this plan was because of his reaction the last time i purchased yarn. it worked.
> 
> he didn't have a thing to say about the new purse! apparently i have too much yarn & not enough purses!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: Great idea!! I think I'll try that next time HIM is home when I bring in my treasures!!!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha. I got ANOTHER cookbook yesterday from Amazon. I heard a big Sigh.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Way to Go!! I never thought of that one. But my hubby never seemed to mind too much unless it was a great amount, and then I'd bring it into the house in small bunches.LOL


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

LOL - what a clever idea! Now we'll have to see if there are others with innovative ideas for smuggling yarn into the house.
Fortunately for me, my craft space is in the basement and I just drive into the garage, deposit my 'stuff' in there and go upstairs emptyhanded.
Funny thing though, if I ever order yarn on line it never fails to come on Saturday when DH is home.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I just leave mine in the car until he goes out, and yarn comes in :twisted:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ihave yarn delivered to the office. Bring it home in my briefcase and store it when he's not around. If it is a large amount, I bring it home in small quantities. I also have a project bag that goes everywhere with me. It can hold approx. 5 skeins of additional yarn if I'm working on something small. However, right now I'm working on an afghan, and it can only hold an additional 1 or 2 skeins. He never knows what's in the craft bag and only realizes I'm working on something different if the color of wool changes.

Once I worked on several blue/purple items back to back. When I started a pink scarf, my DH says "sure took you long to finish that purple whatever-it-was". (I had actually finished 4 different items.) That's when I realized his observation skills were truly like the typical man: nonexistent! LOL:


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

lambchop7262 said:


> today i checked out Tues Morn - the selection was very limited, however, i was able to score 5 balls of 80 merino/20 linen/20 silk. i also purchased a purse.
> 
> on the way home i thought it would be a good idea to put the yarn inside the purse & he would never know. this plan was because of his reaction the last time i purchased yarn. it worked.
> 
> he didn't have a thing to say about the new purse! apparently i have too much yarn & not enough purses!


I think my Mom thought she was a Scot-Irish Imelda Marcos. She would have had to hide the purse in the yarn!


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Another reason why I love living alone!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> Way to Go!! I never thought of that one. But my hubby never seemed to mind too much unless it was a great amount, and then I'd bring it into the house in small bunches.LOL


TEE HEE! peanutpatty that is something I would do - leave it in the boot of my car and sneak some in a little at a time!
Have a lovely day!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

lambchop7262 said:


> today i checked out Tues Morn - the selection was very limited, however, i was able to score 5 balls of 80 merino/20 linen/20 silk. i also purchased a purse.
> 
> on the way home i thought it would be a good idea to put the yarn inside the purse & he would never know. this plan was because of his reaction the last time i purchased yarn. it worked.
> 
> he didn't have a thing to say about the new purse! apparently i have too much yarn & not enough purses!


I giggled when I saw the title of your topic,very clever.Us knitters are crafty,haha


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> I just leave mine in the car until he goes out, and yarn comes in :twisted:


Love it Chrissy - a woman after my own heart!
Enjoy the day!
Sue

:lol:


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> I just leave mine in the car until he goes out, and yarn comes in :twisted:


I have yet to figure out why my yarn purchases are so different from my DHs tool purchases? DH can buy a $200.00 tool to drill a hole in a few boards and he thinks that is ok. If I were to order myself a swanky set of Addi clicks, he would think that a ridiculous waste of money. We had quite the go-around over converting the den into a craft room for ME! I won that battle. I referred to everything yarn related too as tools that I needed. He understood that concept. Then he got started on my craft room, and agreed that it was a much better use of space. Men(except our awesome knitting men) have no clue as to why we get so involved with our yarn related projects. 
I told DH that his tools(which he has for every task) are what yarn and knitting needles are to me. 
Then we stopped at our local thrift store....and I scored a major haul for what it would cost me for a few skeins of fancy yarn.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow ... I guess I must be spoiled ... my hubby never cares how much yarn I buy. He even asked me this past friday if I needed to go to JoAnn's for anything! ... and then he carries it in for me!!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Raybo said:


> Another reason why I love living alone!


Me too! Although my cats are beginning to look fed up when I bring home yet more yarn. I can still see furniture and floor in places, though, so there is obviously still room for more yarn.


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

So far hubby hasn't complained about my yarn purchases...maybe because I could say the same about his fishing lure purchases! :-D


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Grammykt said:


> I have yet to figure out why my yarn purchases are so different from my DHs tool purchases? DH can buy a $200.00 tool to drill a hole in a few boards and he thinks that is ok. If I were to order myself a swanky set of Addi clicks, he would think that a ridiculous waste of money. We had quite the go-around over converting the den into a craft room for ME! I won that battle. I referred to everything yarn related too as tools that I needed. He understood that concept. Then he got started on my craft room, and agreed that it was a much better use of space. Men(except our awesome knitting men) have no clue as to why we get so involved with our yarn related projects.
> I told DH that his tools(which he has for every task) are what yarn and knitting needles are to me.
> Then we stopped at our local thrift store....and I scored a major haul for what it would cost me for a few skeins of fancy yarn.


I can relate to that one - and so could most men. I have stopped trying to sneak yarn in the house- It just made me feel bad. I have been pretty good about trying to knit from stash, finish UFOs, and buy only what I need for a specific project. Also I have cleaned the yarn storage area several times, and HE has not gotten the garage cleaned YET. So it works out pretty good.

Notice I said try, because sometimes you see a yarn you just have to buy!! And I do and bring it home- either he doesn't notice or the conversations about the garage and tools have worked their magic because he doesn't hassle me .  :roll:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> I just leave mine in the car until he goes out, and yarn comes in :twisted:


Same here


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

You are too, too funny!!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

As many of you know, i just got a new stash. Funny thing= when Fritz saw it, all he said was, "Did you buy a new table?" 

"Huh?"

"Well, you are going to need a new table to put that stuff on."

I think he has finally figured out I have three too much stuff.  But, seriously, I had just purchased those bags that you can vaccuum out the air. I'm thinking a couple of pieces of cedar in one and I can stack my stash neatly in the closet. Let me know if there is faulty reasoning there.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Grammykt said:


> I have yet to figure out why my yarn purchases are so different from my DHs tool purchases? DH can buy a $200.00 tool to drill a hole in a few boards and he thinks that is ok. If I were to order myself a swanky set of Addi clicks, he would think that a ridiculous waste of money. We had quite the go-around over converting the den into a craft room for ME! I won that battle. I referred to everything yarn related too as tools that I needed. He understood that concept. Then he got started on my craft room, and agreed that it was a much better use of space. Men(except our awesome knitting men) have no clue as to why we get so involved with our yarn related projects.
> I told DH that his tools(which he has for every task) are what yarn and knitting needles are to me.
> Then we stopped at our local thrift store....and I scored a major haul for what it would cost me for a few skeins of fancy yarn.


He needs to be reminded occasionally that quality work requires quality tools. Mine finally got that concept about needles but still hated the yarn.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

PiggiesMom said:


> But, seriously, I had just purchased those bags that you can vaccuum out the air. I'm thinking a couple of pieces of cedar in one and I can stack my stash neatly in the closet. Let me know if there is faulty reasoning there.


No faulty thinking at all - just don't waste space in the bags for cedar - those bags are bug proof so you can use ALL the space for yarn!


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes I do that too. But I usually have a dark bag that one cant see through.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

That is so funny, sounds like something that I would do, my husband notices everything.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

This is the funniest thread I've read yet! Most of my yarn is stuffed into a shelf next to the couch, starting to bulge out, but my partner is oblivious to it.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I would have to be buying very big purses, lol. I usually get my yarn from DBNY, and its hard to hide the big box that comes after I do make an order. I husband gets mad,as he sees how much I have now, already, but what can I say, I like good yarn for cheap discounted prices! I have though for some of my other shopping have to bring it in little at a time, or disguise it! you gotta do what you gotta do, lol. Its a disease, I know it, lol


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

My DH has givin up on complaining about it LOL!


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

This was so funny reading through! 

So far I have not had any complaints yet about buying yarn, simply because I just can't make up my mind which one to buy over the internet, so I am using up my leftovers.

I am sure I would get some reactions if I would buy all the wool I see and think is nice, I am sure we would have very big discussions here too...

I have convinced him that I need my hobby room, so once that is finished I will be able to have a better look at what I have. But I try not to buy it anymore if I don't have a project for it coming up soon. The 20yr old yarn which I still have left has given me that idea ;-)


----------



## AnneDee (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm also lucky to have a husband who accepts my knitting etc is the same as his spending on DIY or gardening. He even came with me to a recent craft show and even pointed out a couple of yarns he thought I might like.


m2hvnfn said:


> Wow ... I guess I must be spoiled ... my hubby never cares how much yarn I buy. He even asked me this past friday if I needed to go to JoAnn's for anything! ... and then he carries it in for me!!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

well with no DH, I still fear the wrath of my children-
if only they knew...,.
my room is off-limits but I know they are aware of SOME of it....
....those darn boxes from online shopping, although cut up, still take up room in recycling bin


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I would like to hear from our male KPers. Do you have trouble bringing yarn into the house? Do you have stashes? Sounds like a lot of male bashing here. I wish my husband were still here with me. He didn't seem to think my "stuff" was an issue.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> I giggled when I saw the title of your topic,very clever.Us knitters are crafty,haha


Yep. Crafty!!!! In more ways that one. Probably down right devious. My problem is going to Tues.Mornings and buying all the one balls. Thinking I will find something to do with these I end up with all different weights and don't know what to do with them. Not enough to make one project.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of left-overs...any US based KPer willing to send some 50-100 % Cashmere my way? We can PM address...but I haven't played with Llama, Angora, or Cashmere.

Alpaca, Merino, and Silk I've played with...also the blends. I want to play with some lace through baby weight for potential child socks/hats. No blankets...don't need active youth choking.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks lady I needed a laugh. It sounds like we are naughty children.
Yes I have been guilty of this. I have even hidden wool in my work locker (when I was working)and bought it home ball by ball.


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a craft room. As long as the door closes and we (DH) doesn't see the 'clutter' I can put what I like in there. I do have to remind him occassionally about that arrangement!


----------



## Bernadine1 (May 18, 2013)

I bring my knitting bag with me all the time to do a little work if I get time, (he thinks!), and when I purchase some more yarn and pop it into the bag he never notices!!


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a bag of yarn in the backseat of my car as I type this, the result of a fun trip to WEBS last week. Waiting for the perfect time to sneak it in. . .


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Raybo said:


> Another reason why I love living alone!


^5 Me too.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> Wow ... I guess I must be spoiled ... my hubby never cares how much yarn I buy. He even asked me this past friday if I needed to go to JoAnn's for anything! ... and then he carries it in for me!!


Me too. Mine even had the garage converted into a hobby room for me :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

PATRICIAKEITH said:


> Me too. Mine even had the garage converted into a hobby room for me :thumbup: :thumbup:


Both your husbands are gems.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Smarty pants- I was there too- one woman was grabbing everything off the shelf. I got in front of her and scored 100 % wool washable merino in yummy colors. The bag was a great idea. I don't have a husband anymore so no problem. Now where do put all this new stash in?



lambchop7262 said:


> today i checked out Tues Morn - the selection was very limited, however, i was able to score 5 balls of 80 merino/20 linen/20 silk. i also purchased a purse.
> 
> on the way home i thought it would be a good idea to put the yarn inside the purse & he would never know. this plan was because of his reaction the last time i purchased yarn. it worked.
> 
> he didn't have a thing to say about the new purse! apparently i have too much yarn & not enough purses!


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Both your husbands are gems.


Definately


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have no husband but I am running out of room...I'm addicted to buying..I have 13 more skeins coming ..bought 2 at odd lots ..I usually spend 50 dollars a month on yarn..but I can't knit that fast so I have enough for a long long time....so my goal is no more till October...but it is soooo hard to pass up a good sale....


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

I was at WEBBS tent sale, had a great time. My husband drove me down (2 hrs) and waited while I shopped, felt every skien of yarn in the place. helped me bring in all the bags and listened when I talked about every skein I touched. He's a keepper, I don't have to skeak anything in the house. He truly understands enjoying a hobby and needing stuff for it.  (did I mention he has a camera hobby) need I say more. I did enjoy everybody's comments, thanks


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Chrissy seems to have my routine down, leave it in the car! I cant figure out how hubby does not notice the 3 containers of yarn i store my stash in though! To be honest, I do go to my stash first to make things so I don't feel to bad.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

lambchop7262 said:


> today i checked out Tues Morn - the selection was very limited, however, i was able to score 5 balls of 80 merino/20 linen/20 silk. i also purchased a purse.
> 
> on the way home i thought it would be a good idea to put the yarn inside the purse & he would never know. this plan was because of his reaction the last time i purchased yarn. it worked.
> 
> he didn't have a thing to say about the new purse! apparently i have too much yarn & not enough purses!


Great plan


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> LOL - what a clever idea! Now we'll have to see if there are others with innovative ideas for smuggling yarn into the house.
> Fortunately for me, my craft space is in the basement and I just drive into the garage, deposit my 'stuff' in there and go upstairs emptyhanded.
> Funny thing though, if I ever order yarn on line it never fails to come on Saturday when DH is home.


Hi, if dh is home my ds will get the mail and keep my stuff hidden behind front door, our code word that I have goodies is trichinosis, he never knows lol


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Mine just wishes i would use up some of my stash - which i am doing at a fast and furious pace. New arrives home when he is off on his motorcycle (very costly) or off sailing ( another very expensive hobby)


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Lol, what a clever group we are!!!!!!


----------



## Cerises1949 (Mar 28, 2013)

Aren't we a cunning bunch......


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

HudsonNana said:


> I was at WEBBS tent sale, had a great time. My husband drove me down (2 hrs) and waited while I shopped, felt every skien of yarn in the place. helped me bring in all the bags and listened when I talked about every skein I touched. He's a keepper, I don't have to skeak anything in the house. He truly understands enjoying a hobby and needing stuff for it.  (did I mention he has a camera hobby) need I say more. I did enjoy everybody's comments, thanks


My hubby is the same way - I also quilt so I have quite a stash of yarn and fabric. He goes with me to festivals and shows - he even mentions them to me when he sees an ad.

He's into trains (model) and the basement and closets are filled with his stuff - and he's into photography. There's a cabinet and our closet to house that stuff...

He's taking over part of the basement for a train layout and I'm taking over a bedroom for my craft room.

We have fun participating in each other's hobbies. Yeah, he's a keeper!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Raybo said:


> Another reason why I love living alone!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

On Friday mornings we have our knitting group. I take my HUGE knitting bag. That way if I just HAPPEN to stop at Michaels on the way I can get in in the house without a word said!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm with you



gigi 722 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol:


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

lambchop7262 said:


> today i checked out Tues Morn - the selection was very limited, however, i was able to score 5 balls of 80 merino/20 linen/20 silk. i also purchased a purse.
> 
> on the way home i thought it would be a good idea to put the yarn inside the purse & he would never know. this plan was because of his reaction the last time i purchased yarn. it worked.
> 
> he didn't have a thing to say about the new purse! apparently i have too much yarn & not enough purses!


Same with my hubby....never notices a purse....but yarn?! oh yeah ! I'm lucky now ,cause he works 2nd shift so he's not home when I get home with my stash's !


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Been married to my dh for 49 years and he has never said a word about having too much yarn. I guess I am one of the lucky ones.


----------



## allrac (May 1, 2012)

lol great topic love all the idea's about getting your stashes into the house I just bring it in and and if he complains I am quick to point out that he didn't think twice about spending $18 on one drill bit and he should maybe clean out the shed so he wouldn't have to keep buying the same size drill bit all the time because he can't find it or he didn't put it away and lost it "which means I haven't found it yet and put it away for him" where as I at least got value for my money and my stash is neat and tidy "in clear boxes under the bed so I can see what I have" which seems to have done the trick as he now ignores me when I bring home my latest find


----------



## destinyarnshop (Apr 6, 2013)

What a delightful topic to share together! I had so much fun reading about everyone's experiences buying and storing their yarn stash. I am single, (yay!) and have no one to answer to...as I was reading, I was taking a mental inventory of the yarn quantities I have amassed here at home and realized that I'm really quite reserved when it comes to hoarding yarn. Then, a smile slowly spread across my face as I came to the obvious reason for my meager collection...I OWN A YARN SHOP, my stash is my store! I should have come to this conclusion sooner, since every day as I turn the key to lock up, I think to myself "...and it's MINE, ALL MINE!" :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

My SO feeds my stash. We were at JoAnn's one time, he saw some beautiful yarn there. He asked me what I could make with it. Told him just about anything. In the cart went all the skeins they had of that colorway. Was 10 or 11 skeins. LOL. Thing was, we were'nt there to get yarn. Needed zippers and thread.....lol.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

lambchop7262 said:


> today i checked out Tues Morn - the selection was very limited, however, i was able to score 5 balls of 80 merino/20 linen/20 silk. i also purchased a purse.
> 
> on the way home i thought it would be a good idea to put the yarn inside the purse & he would never know. this plan was because of his reaction the last time i purchased yarn. it worked.
> 
> he didn't have a thing to say about the new purse! apparently i have too much yarn & not enough purses!


snicker , thanks for the chuckle,,,


----------



## NaNa s (Apr 22, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> Wow ... I guess I must be spoiled ... my hubby never cares how much yarn I buy. He even asked me this past friday if I needed to go to JoAnn's for anything! ... and then he carries it in for me!!


My DH is the same. He never complains about my yarn purchases. But then I never complain about his model car hobby either. Guess that is why we have been married 40 years. Mutual respect and understanding.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I bring it in when he is napping. Sad that most husbands have to be so judgmental.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Been there and done a lot of these crafty deeds LOL


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Yes some advantages eh! I was just thinking the same thing when I was reading about all these 'hubby' reactions.


Raybo said:


> Another reason why I love living alone!


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

destinyarnshop said:


> What a delightful topic to share together! I had so much fun reading about everyone's experiences buying and storing their yarn stash. I am single, (yay!) and have no one to answer to...as I was reading, I was taking a mental inventory of the yarn quantities I have amassed here at home and realized that I'm really quite reserved when it comes to hoarding yarn. Then, a smile slowly spread across my face as I came to the obvious reason for my meager collection...I OWN A YARN SHOP, my stash is my store! I should have come to this conclusion sooner, since every day as I turn the key to lock up, I think to myself "...and it's MINE, ALL MINE!" :twisted: :twisted:


This got the laughing tears streaming down my face. What a kick. Wish I lived closer and could take advantage of your "stash"! I can just picture a tug of war with customers when they decide to buy a favorite ...


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

I miss my hubby dearly, but the upside to living alone is that I buy what I want, when I want to, only myself to live with it, but I always have my stash to knit from. why do men feel it is ok for them to buy, buy, buy for their garage, but we shouldn't buy some yarn.


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

I shop for yarn on my days off and I know my husband is at work. Then I start hiding then in places he hardly ever goes. If he sees a new yarn, he'll ask where did it come from. One time I bought a box of yarn of ebay had a lot in it. I just say its from there, so far it's been working.


----------



## JoPina59 (Feb 17, 2013)

I, too, am lucky that my husband doesn't care. He knows how much I love to knit and/or crochet. He even surprised me by going to Michael's and buying me 8 knitting classes. I'll keep him for another 41 years, at least!!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Well. I don't complain when my husband purchases yet another gun or some amo - so, he does not complain about some yarn.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> I just leave mine in the car until he goes out, and yarn comes in :twisted:


Me too! :lol: :lol:


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Told my DH about all your inventive ways to get yarn into the house. He could not understand why this should be necessary. He said: "This is a hobby to be enjoyed. On top of it useful things and heirlooms are being made".He also has his hobbies. Making beer, wine, mead and other alcoholic and non alcoholic drinks. For this the dining room is taken over. Lots of equipment there. He also makes sausages from scratch, ferments vegetables and makes smoked cheese. I think he is a keeper.


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

My first thought was that you "are" spoiled and then I reconsidered and realize that you wonderful husband is acting the proper way.....the way all the rest of the husbands should be acting! It's not like we are hooked on alcohol,drugs or gambling. Knitting is not a very expensive hobby and we have something to show for our efforts when we are done. Yet, I have played all the smuggling games that everyone has listed above.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Seems to me you need to buy more purses!!!


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

Great topic


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Also why I like living alone. I bought 5 skeins of superwashable wool made in Turkey for $3.99 each. They usually sell for $18 each.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

JoPina59 said:


> I, too, am lucky that my husband doesn't care. He knows how much I love to knit and/or crochet. He even surprised me by going to Michael's and buying me 8 knitting classes. I'll keep him for another 41 years, at least!!!


Now he's a keeper!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

I never really had a problem with buying yarn and bringing it home. My husband never said anything about my knitting/crochet activities. He was impressed with it and told everyone I could make "anything". I am now living by myself so there still is no worry.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

peony said:


> This got the laughing tears streaming down my face. What a kick. Wish I lived closer and could take advantage of your "stash"! I can just picture a tug of war with customers when they decide to buy a favorite ...


What fun to read all these posts!


----------



## plo44 (Feb 27, 2011)

this whole discussion is a riot!!!Just got up , having coffee, and now we get free entertainment as well as patterns. Hilarious discussion. What a great site...therapy lessons as well!!!!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

This is all so funny. My husband never said a word about the yarn or craft supplies I bought.Good man.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Gloria Steinem is wondering if the feminist movement ever really happened.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

All of you are so funny! What a fun way to start my day. 

Sometimes I wonder if we are more crafters or yarn hoarders. 

My late husband always said he didn't care what I bought as long as he didn't have to go along. This even applied to our car. LOL He never wanted to spend a cent on himself but if I mentioned liking something, he would say "why don't you get it". Once I bought him a boat and motor and had it in the driveway when he got home. He loved fishing and wouldn't ever get one for himself. I had unexpectedly inherited some money and couldn't think of any better use for it than getting something for such an unselfish man. He's been gone almost a year now and I miss him every minute but I was lucky to be married to him for 51 years.


----------



## bakka98 (May 25, 2011)

I'm lucky also, my husband looks on the net before we go on vacation to see where the yarn stores are on the way. I have however loved all the story's on how to smuggle it in. If I had to I would do the same. Couldn't live without my knitting supplies. LOL


----------



## bakka98 (May 25, 2011)

I'm lucky also, my husband looks on the net before we go on vacation to see where the yarn stores are on the way. I have however loved all the story's on how to smuggle it in. If I had to I would do the same. Couldn't live without my knitting supplies. LOL


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

Vey good responses, allrac


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

destinyarnshop said:


> What a delightful topic to share together! I had so much fun reading about everyone's experiences buying and storing their yarn stash. I am single, (yay!) and have no one to answer to...as I was reading, I was taking a mental inventory of the yarn quantities I have amassed here at home and realized that I'm really quite reserved when it comes to hoarding yarn. Then, a smile slowly spread across my face as I came to the obvious reason for my meager collection...I OWN A YARN SHOP, my stash is my store! I should have come to this conclusion sooner, since every day as I turn the key to lock up, I think to myself "...and it's MINE, ALL MINE!" :twisted: :twisted:


I remember my sister talking about a sweet shop(candy store) that she would like to own. She said that she would lock the doors, start at the back and eat her way out to the front. If I owned a yarn store think I would do similar. I'd lock the doors, start at the back and knit my way out to the front!!!!! :thumbup:  :evil:  :thumbup:


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Too funny. Great way to hide your stash. Lol



destinyarnshop said:


> What a delightful topic to share together! I had so much fun reading about everyone's experiences buying and storing their yarn stash. I am single, (yay!) and have no one to answer to...as I was reading, I was taking a mental inventory of the yarn quantities I have amassed here at home and realized that I'm really quite reserved when it comes to hoarding yarn. Then, a smile slowly spread across my face as I came to the obvious reason for my meager collection...I OWN A YARN SHOP, my stash is my store! I should have come to this conclusion sooner, since every day as I turn the key to lock up, I think to myself "...and it's MINE, ALL MINE!" :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think your idea was a great one.... but personally if my hubby ever said anything about anything I bought there would be words for sure... from me  I don't spend our household money... I actually keep part of my paycheck for myself and that is what I use.. so he has no say in how I spend it!! he does the same with his check... I'm too old to run to PaPa for some money for what I want.... I work, and I have my hobbies... I keep a clean home, serve home cook meals every night after I get home from work and I deserve every penny of Mad Money I have..


----------



## mediamom (Jun 3, 2013)

I hide my "stash" behind the sofa; when I can see it coming over the top, it's time to re-organize !


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

My husband is into model airplane building. So he can't say anything about my hobbies!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Amen Raybo!


Raybo said:


> Another reason why I love living alone!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I couldn't live like that and am sorry you feel you have to.


----------



## Dulcinea4 (May 31, 2013)

It sounds like you were both very lucky people.


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

My hubby and I had a bit of "discussion" on my "stash". I asked him how many straight slot and phillips head screwdrivers he owned. PLENTY, all different sizes. I asked how many metric tools he owned, again plenty. Each tool has it's own function and you really can't mix them up with any success. Then I explained about yarn, the same qualities (can't mix wool with acrylic, sock yarn with bulky)and now he gets it. Doesn't like to see how much I've got, but he does get it. Now I'm buying fiber as I bought a spinning wheel. God help us all, do you have any idea how many different colors, fiber types, etc., there are???


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

My hubby helped me buy a huge hamper to store it in so he doesn't mind yarn purchases although there is occasionally a raised eyebrow. It is the working late into the night with the yarn that he minds.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

And I thought I was the only one who had to smuggle yarn into the house!!!!!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

What is interesting about this is that yarn is a fairly inexpensive commodity compared to the things that men tend to buy: boats, cars, techno toys. Men buy much higher $$$$ then women. You could come in with a deed paper, and say, 'I saw the nicest house, and decided to buy it.' I'll bet the yarn complaints would cease!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't know whether to laugh or to cry. What ever happened to adult women who, as long as they didn't spend the grocery money or the rent/mortgage money, had equal rights to the available funds of the marriage? And who has to ask permission to spend disposable income? I can see discussing it with someone and setting priorities, but having to sneak things into the house is degrading, no matter how clever or creative one is about it. I agree with the comment about "what happened to the women's movement." Women, even if they are at home, are fiscally productive; think about what your husband or significant other would have to pay for the services you provide. People did this, and found out that most could not afford their wives if they had to pay them a fair wage. This topic comes up every couple of weeks, and I'm always amazed.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't have a big stash so I don't worry about bringing it in. When I bought a new mixer, the eyebrows went up. I told him it was my tractor and that he should never mind. It is jus as important to my work as his tractor is to him. He has 5 and they cost a lot more than my mixer or yarn ever will. He didn't say any more.


----------



## Mauigirl (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't understand the need to sneak in anything - he sure doesn't hide his purchases and neither do I - yes we are on a strict budget! We try to be happy for each other that something has pleased us!


----------



## JulieW8 (Oct 18, 2012)

This topic is just too hilarious and altogether too familiar.

My DH has given up saying anything about the stash but I feel it's wrong to be too flagrant about my indiscretions so I make sure he's otherwise occupied when I bring in more yarn.


----------



## JulieW8 (Oct 18, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or to cry. What ever happened to adult women who, as long as they didn't spend the grocery money or the rent/mortgage money, had equal rights to the available funds of the marriage? And who has to ask permission to spend disposable income? I can see discussing it with someone and setting priorities, but having to sneak things into the house is degrading, no matter how clever or creative one is about it. I agree with the comment about "what happened to the women's movement." Women, even if they are at home, are fiscally productive; think about what your husband or significant other would have to pay for the services you provide. People did this, and found out that most could not afford their wives if they had to pay them a fair wage. This topic comes up every couple of weeks, and I'm always amazed.


It really has nothing to do with spending money - at least not at my house. It has to do with space and the sheer volume of the stash. And the probably accurate assessment that I won't live long enough to actually use even half of it. Since he doesn't hoard or stash anything, he doesn't understand why anyone would purchase something unless they have a planned use for it.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

:lol: A woman's gotta do what a woman's gotta do!!! :lol:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

What a clever woman!!!! My husband has given up on that argument.... raising four teenagers gives him more to worry/complain about than how much yarn I am buying!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: Great idea!! I think I'll try that next time HIM is home when I bring in my treasures!!!


Next time take a big purse!!!


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

yarnbomb said:


> :lol: A woman's gotta do what a woman's gotta do!!! :lol:


Amen.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

excellent!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Since my "Stash" is now taking off...I am NOW going to have to rearrange my big closet so that I can move the new stuff in. I'm finally getting a stash...I'm 44 and proud of myself! <G>


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Haha. I got ANOTHER cookbook yesterday from Amazon. I heard a big Sigh.


Do you use the sookbooks to cooke for him? Then he has to be quiet!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

LOL


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Raybo said:


> Another reason why I love living alone!


I was thinking the same. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

This has been fun to read. So many innovative ways to sneak in yarn. I would have done the same had my DH not been so accommodating. 

Even my Avon lady said I was her only customer that she made a point of visiting when husband was home because I always bought more. He would go through the catalog and point out all the things he thought I should get. 

He passes away in 1998. I am sure I bought more with his encouragement than I do on my own, which is still considerable. 

Thanks for the entertainment ladies.


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Daisybel said:


> Me too! Although my cats are beginning to look fed up when I bring home yet more yarn. I can still see furniture and floor in places, though, so there is obviously still room for more yarn.


 :thumbup:


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> This has been fun to read. So many innovative ways to sneak in yarn. I would have done the same had my DH not been so accommodating.
> 
> Even my Avon lady said I was her only customer that she made a point of visiting when husband was home because I always bought more. He would go through the catalog and point out all the things he thought I should get.
> 
> ...


My condolences on losing your DH. God bless. xxx


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for a little morning chuckle. :lol:


----------



## rss1228 (Jun 3, 2013)

Wait! Tuesday morning has yarn?!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

lambchop7262 said:


> today i checked out Tues Morn - the selection was very limited, however, i was able to score 5 balls of 80 merino/20 linen/20 silk. i also purchased a purse.
> 
> on the way home i thought it would be a good idea to put the yarn inside the purse & he would never know. this plan was because of his reaction the last time i purchased yarn. it worked.
> 
> he didn't have a thing to say about the new purse! apparently i have too much yarn & not enough purses!


I just leave it in the car for a few days...then on a day where I do not use the car I go outside to "clean out the car" and I bring in the yarn usually in one of those reusable grocery bags (I have one I use just for yarn, don't tell...LOL). When I come in with the yarn in the "grocery bag" I just say it must have fallen out of my knitting bag last time I had it in the car with me....this works pretty well since I take my knitting absolutely everywhere!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Mercygirl76, I like your style. Seems like you covered everything to sneak your stash in. Women always say they want men to pay more attention but there are definitely times when I'm glad my man is the more typical male  

He would also say that he is glad I'm not so observant regarding new fishing lures and all his NEEDS for his outdoor hobbies!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Just another reason I am happily living alone.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

On my second husband, and God help either of them if they had anything to say about my fabric or yarn purchases. Not like they hesitate to spend money or space on their weaknesses, and I have always worked to help pay bills and pay for mine.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

DH did get a bit irate at times when I bought large quantities at a time. Now I only bring in small quanties at a time, there are two grandchildren to knit for, so it doesn't seem to worry him so much. GS is just over 4, and keeps a check on 'what are you knitting me?'  ! GD is not yet that aware, but will no doubt also check up in time to come.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Glad to c I am not the only one who is devious with her purchases to avoid arguments...xoxox


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

FIRSTLY, the DH is a great guy; but he is a man, and sometimes they can be so....
The FIRST time DH said something about my yarn buy, I raised the left eyebrow, lowered the right one, and raised my glasses up to my forehead. The kids took one look at me and struggled with each other to get out the door. He looked at the kids like they were crazy. I didn't say a word. He didn't know what to say or do.
During that time, cash was scarce. I worked and he worked. I budgeted and if I couldn't afford something, I waited until I could, saving up. He never said anything about my yarn, fabric, or anything else I bought again. 
We've been married forty great years; and I would be glad to have another forty!!
BTW, I made him a "blankie" a few years ago; and I have to steal it to launder it.


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> Wow ... I guess I must be spoiled ... my hubby never cares how much yarn I buy. He even asked me this past friday if I needed to go to JoAnn's for anything! ... and then he carries it in for me!!


Mine is the same way, will even come into the store and help pick out yarn for projects I want to do. Sorry you ladies have to go through so much hassle just to knit. Seems like there is soo much more to worry about in life than yarn. Whatever works for you, keep knitting, all is good. :thumbup:


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I guess I just don't understand why any purchases are kept secret from one's spouse.


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

HAHAHAH! I've done just about all of those things. ;-) But now that we have lunch regularly at the same place and a bunch of us have gravitated to the same table, there have been many discussions and questions about what I am going to spend money on when he purchases another old/classic car for his collection. I just say "more yarn - lots of yarn and art supplies!" Now packages come from online yarn purchases and he doesn't say a word. I must admit though, when I go to the LYS I fall back into the old habit of hiding the yarn, laughting at myself. ;-)A year and a half ago everyone at lunch told me I had to get serious, that yarn would never catch me up to him. So I said I was thinking of getting a new computer and HE said he'd been thinking I needed one too. So I got an Apple - LOADED. I love it. And I'm still not caught up.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Raybo said:


> Another reason why I love living alone!


Alone and free. My sister never could understand why I wouldn't even consider another go at marriage.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

3mom said:


> Next time take a big purse!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## missmack55 (May 4, 2011)

Husband used to complain but when he tried to say he only paid 2thousand dollars for the telescope he tried to sneak in, I finally found that it was $17,000 dollars - yes, seventeen thousand dollars of our money. Now he keeps still. I make items for the animal rescue I volunteer for-quilts, hats, scarves, capes, items for preemies, shut-ins, those grieving, he no longer complains about the yarns, now its only about how much of the new jar of salsa he bought - he wanted it all for himself. You figure????


----------



## Dorisgran (May 8, 2013)

If he doesn't complain how much you buy or bring home and he carries it in for you? That man is looking for something else. Take heed. And I love the idea of turning the den into a craft room. 

I love this - money can't buy happiness, but it will buy a lot of yarn and that makes me soooo happy.


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> Wow ... I guess I must be spoiled ... my hubby never cares how much yarn I buy. He even asked me this past friday if I needed to go to JoAnn's for anything! ... and then he carries it in for me!!


Me too! (spoiled) My hubby carries mine in too.. even when the UPS man delivers...I think he is a keeper..


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

sibergirl said:


> I guess I just don't understand why any purchases are kept secret from one's spouse.


Me too! I tell my hubby everything.. and he does the same..
Been together 22 years!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cgray60 (Jan 26, 2013)

my other half works straight midnight so I can shop by day and he never knows and the dogs never tell although his cigar hobby is quite expensive so I point out the trade off and my knitted items last longer


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

mountaingal said:


> Me too! I tell my hubby everything.. and he does the same..
> Been together 22 years!!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


54 years here!


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

goodness, i certainly didn't mean to start a discussion that got feathers ruffled. this post was supposed to be just a cute little antidote.

in the defense of him, i must say that in the beginning when i began knitting funds were very tight & since i knit for the church charity the yarn was donated. now that things are much different i buy whatever pleases me & i believe he is just amazed at the rapid growth of the accumulation. i am running out of space & the stuff is everywhere! about a month ago he asked why i haven't gotten the set of needles i wanted (addi cliks) - i got them the same day.

yep, he has his "stuff": tools, tools & tools; fishing gear, harley gear (although i'm just as bad with that).

please take it lightly as it was meant to be


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or to cry. What ever happened to adult women who, as long as they didn't spend the grocery money or the rent/mortgage money, had equal rights to the available funds of the marriage? And who has to ask permission to spend disposable income? I can see discussing it with someone and setting priorities, but having to sneak things into the house is degrading, no matter how clever or creative one is about it. I agree with the comment about "what happened to the women's movement." Women, even if they are at home, are fiscally productive; think about what your husband or significant other would have to pay for the services you provide. People did this, and found out that most could not afford their wives if they had to pay them a fair wage. This topic comes up every couple of weeks, and I'm always amazed.


I think most of these comments are "tongue in cheek". For the most part, I'm betting the ladies just don't want to be joshed about their yarn habit. That is unless they truly can't afford their yarn purchases. If they really are under their husbands thumb like that, I feel sorry for them. They have to remember they carry pointy weapons.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Why do you have to sneak things in? Isn't this your way of expressing yourself, and you need the yarn to do it with. I never hid any of my purchases from my late husband. He finally "got it".....it was my way of spending the money that belonged to BOTH OF US. Since his demise (25 years ago) I buy what I want, and spend on what I want. My SO always tells me "if you want it, buy it." He's a gem, always asking if I need to go to any of the craft stores. HIS daughter and SIL gave me a $50.00 gift certificate for Hobby Lobby for my birthday and SO bought me a set of Knitter's Pride circulars. He would have bought me the Addis (which they had at the LYS, but I couldn't figure out the attaching and unattaching for the Addis so I chose the wooden set for myself. I just bought two additional Karbonz small tips to go along with my beautiful set of knitting needles. At 82 I'm never going to find the project or the time to use all of my beautiful needles.


----------



## milatos chris (Feb 4, 2012)

I think deep down our men love us just the way we are, yarn or no yarn. Its just a game we all play, we sneek it in, they see us doing it and just roll the eyes and carry on with what they are doing. They would not change us, and we would not change them. Happy crafting everyone x


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

I think my hubby wouldn't know how to handle it if I didn't have all my handwork hobbies. His mother was a 'busy body'(knitted, crochet, sewed, embroidered, gardened etc). Hubby is into his gardening and woodwork, is busy making furniture for the family holiday home. Its just - he wonders if I'll ever be able to use up all my supplies. I can often help out a like-minded friend with supplies when she can't find what she wants. If I don't finish it, it will go somewhere where others will benefit.


----------



## margritz (Nov 11, 2012)

That is pretty much the sort of thing I have to do, whether it's yarn or yardage. .


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

ic ant sneak mine in because i have to order it and he picks up the mail, but he is great about it. says as long it keeps me happy its okay.


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

ic ant sneak mine in because i have to order it and he picks up the mail, but he is great about it. says as long it keeps me happy its okay.


----------



## holstein (Apr 2, 2011)

HI. i love your"deception". very funny. i'm glad it worked


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

Being happily single I have never understood the stability of a relationship where you have to *sneak* things into the house.
This baffles me....


----------



## grammi65 (Nov 22, 2012)

It is amazing when a man has a hobby he can spend whatever he thinks is necessary for his hobby. Thank goodness, trains are not cheap. When we moved and had to buy a new house, the train room and my craft room were the first rooms we chose, then we bedrooms, etc. We each respected the other's hobbies.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Blinda said:


> Being happily single I have never understood the stability of a relationship where you have to *sneak* things into the house.
> This baffles me....


Me neither. Isn't that like lying? Hum...


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I am retired and my DH still works, so it is easy for me to bring yarn into the house. We were at a yard sale over the weekend and when I didn't purchase to boxes of yarn, my DH thought something was wrong with me.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Well as I really do have almost enough wool to open a shop if I am really really tempted by more wool mostly on e-Bay then I have it sent to my mothers as I am at work all day (good excuse too) then my brother drops it up to me while he is out and this is normally before my partner is home so I then just integrate it into my stash ! ! !


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

Well, this made me roar with laughter--MINE, ALL MINE. My specific goal is to have a stash that resembles a yarn shop. It must be so thrilling to actually own one! Right now my stash is stuffed into a small shelf next to the couch, but soon I will be able to create my studio upstairs. I will still keep my current project on the living room couch & coffee table, but my plan is for my studio to look like a mini-yarn shop. I need to figure out how to store the yarn so I can see & enjoy it all but it doesn't get sun-faded in the Hawaiian sun. Can't bear to put up curtains--the view is too pretty. Ha ha--is there any kind of transparent storage containers that are also UV light resistant? You would think a knitter would have invented that by now.


destinyarnshop said:


> What a delightful topic to share together! I had so much fun reading about everyone's experiences buying and storing their yarn stash. I am single, (yay!) and have no one to answer to...as I was reading, I was taking a mental inventory of the yarn quantities I have amassed here at home and realized that I'm really quite reserved when it comes to hoarding yarn. Then, a smile slowly spread across my face as I came to the obvious reason for my meager collection...I OWN A YARN SHOP, my stash is my store! I should have come to this conclusion sooner, since every day as I turn the key to lock up, I think to myself "...and it's MINE, ALL MINE!" :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Fortunately DH has never objected to my yarn purchases...of course I never draw his attention to them either. I told him once that I wouldn't spend any more money on knitting than he did on smoking :thumbdown: and I've never heard another word about it! LOL
He does occasionally reap the benefits too. His favorite socks are the ones I made for his size 13 feet from black merino sock yarn. It took me about a month to make them, just about blinded me, and he couldn't believe how much work was involved. Or how much better they felt than commercial socks!


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

Many men would not pay for all the services if they didn't have a partner to do it--they would let the house be dirty & disorganized & eat whatever was easy & fast...not have a garden, let the yard go to weeds, & consider that the work was not valuable because to them it wasn't crucial, believing that only work that pays money is valuable. I think men who have hobbies or are creative themselves are not so controlling.


cydneyjo said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or to cry. What ever happened to adult women who, as long as they didn't spend the grocery money or the rent/mortgage money, had equal rights to the available funds of the marriage? And who has to ask permission to spend disposable income? I can see discussing it with someone and setting priorities, but having to sneak things into the house is degrading, no matter how clever or creative one is about it. I agree with the comment about "what happened to the women's movement." Women, even if they are at home, are fiscally productive; think about what your husband or significant other would have to pay for the services you provide. People did this, and found out that most could not afford their wives if they had to pay them a fair wage. This topic comes up every couple of weeks, and I'm always amazed.


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

Forget all the women earn their rights by cooking, cleaning, etc. What happened to mutual respect? And, god forbid, love?
I could never lie to the person I chose to spend my life with!
Much less think it cute, funny, acceptable. Man or woman, you should have more respect for each other.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I just waited till he was out of town to visit his brother and then hit kmart for knit tops and hobby lobby for yarn. I will have the tops on hangers and in my closet and the yarn in with my stash before he gets home. We sure can get sneaky.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I just waited till he was out of town to visit his brother and then hit kmart for knit tops and hobby lobby for yarn. I will have the tops on hangers and in my closet and the yarn in with my stash before he gets home. We sure can get sneaky.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Well I did think maybe I could get himself to put up some shelves in one of our spare bedrooms and then when I wanted to start on a new project I could just go into my very own "Shop" and could select the wool I wanted and I wouldnt even have to pay for it but then I knew if I really did do this I would definately have a problem! ! !


----------



## caroltalbot (Apr 26, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> I just leave mine in the car until he goes out, and yarn comes in :twisted:


Me too!


----------



## caroltalbot (Apr 26, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> I just leave mine in the car until he goes out, and yarn comes in :twisted:


Me too!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I must be so lucky...I bring mine in proudly and my DH just smiles a wry grin...


----------



## Jane171 (Mar 11, 2013)

So I'm not the only one who sneaks yarn into the house! Actually, since I started knitting socks, and have knit a few pairs for my hubby (which he loves!), I can get away with a lot more. He's so great that when we were taking a long-weekend vacation to visit the Rocky Mountains he discovered that the annual Wool Fest would be held in Estes Park (with over 50 vendors) that weekend and suggested we go to it! Gotta love a guy like that, probably the reason we've been married for over 50 years.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

I am among the lucky ones here. My hubby will actually yarn shop with me, online and instore. He loves bright colors and soft yarns, and he doesn't even wear sweaters! He's always too warm. I have made a few knit and crochet vests for him for winter and he loves them when he can remember to wear them lol. It's a good thing I have an attic storage room for my stash.......and yet I still find bargains I can't resist bringing home. It will all get used eventually....if I live long enough!!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I do not feel I am lying to my husband. He is free to buy all the tools he wants. By the same token I am free to buy all the clothes and yarn I want. It probably is the way my mother had to secret purchases from my father. My husband is generous to a fault and I do respect him immensely. We each have our little idiosyncrisies and that is not disrespectful. Yes I have earned my way during my 52 years of marriage so get off your high horse.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, we've come up with a slightly different solution. 

Each month my husband gets a smallish check which used to go into our general account. He would take out about that amount -- though sometimes more -- to go play poker. He decided that this check was his "gambling money." Which was okay, I guess. However, I'd feel guilty for spending much on personal things out of our general account. Then it occurred to me: I need my own "gambling money." So I opened my own account and have deposited into it each month about the same amount as he spends on poker. 

Now I never feel the slightest bit concerned about how much I spend on what or who -- don't even feel the need to discuss it, though I never had to have his "permission." He never complained about anything I spent money on -- not even yarn! LOL But I'd often spend money on my daughter and her family -- who have financial problems related to health -- but not on his kids who are in a better financial state. That would bother me, because I didn't want him to think I was favoring my family over his with "our" money.

He likes this arrangement, too -- even got his own account that he puts his check into each month. And he's spending less on poker and more on other things that interest him. Though I have to say that gold-panning does seem a bit like gambling to me. LOL!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Given that DH never smuggles his gun or tool purchases into the house, I never smuggle my purchases into the house, either. He doesn't feel guilty, so neither do I.....


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

So after 11 pages of sharing our wonderful stories, I can say that compromise in long-lived marriages is alive and well. Those of us who don't have a partner are enjoying what we have. Isn't KP the greatest?


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

lol you are hilarious.......... but what size purse did you purchase to get all that yarn inside it.


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Wouldn't work for me. My DH doesn't understand why I might need a new purse anymore than he understands why I might need more yarn!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh a girl after my own heart.. Sly little one you are but so smart.. If they put you in that position i feel perfectly justified with taking all steps to make sure its NONE OF THEIR BUSINESS!! Learn early girls.. Saves alot of stress later on!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Kathie said:


> I think most of these comments are "tongue in cheek". For the most part, I'm betting the ladies just don't want to be joshed about their yarn habit. That is unless they truly can't afford their yarn purchases. If they really are under their husbands thumb like that, I feel sorry for them. They have to remember they carry pointy weapons.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I agree with you Kathie - I believe a lot of our comments are 'tongue in cheek'. Perhaps we are just making fun of ourselves because we are a little embarrassed by our own behavior.
I love the story of you buying your DH a boat - actually my hubby is a lot like you have described yours. I know you must miss him.


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

AMEN! I have (so far) read here that I have a shaky marriage & am also a liar - oh, there is a lack of love & respect.
Nothing could be farther from that. 
As I earlier stated, this was meant to be just a cute antidote & amusing.
I am actually wondering how I have gathered so much & where I'm going to put the next batch! 
Perhaps I need therapy now for being concerned about how much yarn I purchase???
btw, the only thing that he said about the purse (which cost 10x more than the yarn) was, "Oh, that's nice."


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Clever


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I work hard and can't even imagine having to hide what I buy. I am glad I don't have to live like that.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Mine drops me off at the door to the store and waits while I buy what I want. He has been known to drive me out of state when I'm looking for something special. I guess that I'm just lucky


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Blinda said:


> Forget all the women earn their rights by cooking, cleaning, etc. What happened to mutual respect? And, god forbid, love?
> I could never lie to the person I chose to spend my life with!
> Much less think it cute, funny, acceptable. Man or woman, you should have more respect for each other.


 I agree completely.


----------



## treadlelady (Aug 15, 2011)

my mother had a great way to "hide" things. Put it in a container and label it LIVER....nobody touched it.period.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Done all of these "sneaky things" and finally got tired of playing the stash game and just bring it in. Of course, I do have to encourage him to buy new fishing stuff!


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

I am wondering what the name of the show would be . . . You know an Intervention for a compulsive yarn buyer. Open the breadbox, yarn! Freezer, yarn! Glove box . . . Get the idea? How many weeks of withdrawal before we can say . . ."I feel so much better. There is room in the wash machine now, I do not need to send the laundry out any more!"

Okay, face it, it wouldn't work!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Am sitting here LOL reading all these posts...such clever ideas for getting your yarn stashes into the house!! I will admit my DH's eyes bugged out a bit when I brought my latest Hobby Lobby "couldn't live without" yarn purchase home, but since DH is an avid fly tier (with his OWN considerable stash of feathers, line and such) I am immune to the bug eyes .


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Raybo said:


> Another reason why I love living alone!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Me too, the cat doesn't care as long as there are treats for him here. Lol


----------



## jkbrown595 (Feb 16, 2012)

I went to Tuesday morning yesterday with my wife. She bought sheets and I bought yarn. 4 hanks and 5 balls. She was treated so nice, I was treated like something was wrong with me until I paid the bill. Then they were nice. A little too late. But I got some good yarn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Now that is thinking!


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

jkbrown595 - good to start hearing from the men!!!


----------



## jkbrown595 (Feb 16, 2012)

The ladies and men at other stores treat me with respect. And some know me by name. Yes... Hello my name is Jerry and I am a yarn addict. And I do not intend to stop buying yarn. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

I didn't mean to make it sound so horrible that I hid my yarn purchases from my hubby. We loved each other dearly and I miss him oh, so much. However, sometimes we just need to pick our battles. I was not spending money that was needed to pay bills. It was my money and my hobby and I am sorry to say he did not totally understand, but maybe sometimes I did not understand his pastimes either. He passed away from lung cancer 3 months short of our 50th wedding anniversary 7 long years ago. It was not a deceitful thing, and the same with him. He did not need to report to me when he purchased something, but when it was something for us together, we planned it, and bought it together. I just felt the need to say these things, it doesn't need to sound like it was so wrong


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

jpfries said:


> I didn't mean to make it sound so horrible that I hid my yarn purchases from my hubby. We loved each other dearly and I miss him oh, so much. However, sometimes we just need to pick our battles. I was not spending money that was needed to pay bills. It was my money and my hobby and I am sorry to say he did not totally understand, but maybe sometimes I did not understand his pastimes either. He passed away from lung cancer 3 months short of our 50th wedding anniversary 7 long years ago. It was not a deceitful thing, and the same with him. He did not need to report to me when he purchased something, but when it was something for us together, we planned it, and bought it together. I just felt the need to say these things, it doesn't need to sound like it was so wrong


I am so sorry for your loss. And I completely understand the intent and substance of your post. I think very few of us who talk about "sneaking" yarn are serious about hiding things from or being dishonest with our spouses. Nor do I think our stories label us downtrodden or deceitful. What I believe is that most of us who have talked about these antics have been doing so in a very lighthearted way and we all love and are honest with our hubbies. But I'm sure those here who have been married many years will attest, there are probably annoyances on both sides of any relationship that we cope with, all out of love. The longer we're together, the more we know when to speak and yes, when silence is golden. I hope that some of the posts here haven't caused you dismay.


----------



## Cindyallard (Dec 21, 2012)

I like that one, I might try it the next time I get new yarn.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you 2dogmom for your understanding.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Raybo said:


> Another reason why I love living alone!


Amen!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

As I live alone I only have to "store" (erm hide) my stash.I buy online, mostly ebay. As a result my postmen know me VERY well. As well as keeping them in lots of work, I sometimes give them little things I've done - mostly crochet flowers, and once a very old-fashioned recipe baby blanket for a niece's new baby. She sent me a beautiful thank you card and I was touched to find she had put a stamp on it and posted it.

I have greyhound, Blue, so I made a toy one for them (they sometimes let him sit in the van for fun). The sight of a big tough Yorkshireman leaping up and down with joy at having a mascot for his van is not easily forgettable.


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

I live alone, so there's really no one to answer to but myself.

However, My Significant Other is incredibly supportive of my Hobbies. He sometimes buys me yarn, carries various purchases around, goes to fiber festivals with me.

Last year we went to Maryland Sheep & Wool, and he knew I was hunting for a spinning wheel. He held my drink as I tried out every wheel I could find. When I had made my decision, he reminded me that I would want to play with it that night, and that we wouldn't get home till the next day, and I should get some Roving so that I could. THEN He carried the wheel through 5 buildings while I looked for some roving I'd seen earlier, and couldn't remember where it was.

I recently got a Charkha wheel, and he came in on Friday, and saw me sitting on the floor spinning on it. He stood there and watched for a minute with this weird smile on his face. I asked him "What?" he just smiled and said "You"... and wandered off.

Like I said, very supportive of my various hobbies. I think I'll keep him.


----------



## JulieW8 (Oct 18, 2012)

StitchDesigner said:


> Me neither. Isn't that like lying? Hum...


Yes, but nobody is 100% honest 100% of the time, nor is there a (working) relationship where someone tells the other person in the relationship absolutely EVERYTHING. If we were all THAT honest, nobody would have relationships of any kind.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

jpfries said:


> I didn't mean to make it sound so horrible that I hid my yarn purchases from my hubby. We loved each other dearly and I miss him oh, so much. However, sometimes we just need to pick our battles. I was not spending money that was needed to pay bills. It was my money and my hobby and I am sorry to say he did not totally understand, but maybe sometimes I did not understand his pastimes either. He passed away from lung cancer 3 months short of our 50th wedding anniversary 7 long years ago. It was not a deceitful thing, and the same with him. He did not need to report to me when he purchased something, but when it was something for us together, we planned it, and bought it together. I just felt the need to say these things, it doesn't need to sound like it was so wrong


What you wrote was done in fun. My heart goes out to you for your loss.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

JulieW8 said:


> Yes, but nobody is 100% honest 100% of the time, nor is there a (working) relationship where someone tells the other person in the relationship absolutely EVERYTHING. If we were all THAT honest, nobody would have relationships of any kind.


Hear hear!


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Let me begin by saying my husband has a global brain injury. I love to thrift, always have and prior to his illness would store things in the car and footer them into the house. I also love yarn and anything creative. 

So, 8 years later, I have learned something about myself. Hubby doesn't care what I buy, in fact enjoys coming with me.. It is me. I feel guilty that I am buying what I may never use (although at the time I am sure I will). So for those of you who think it is deceitful, it is not. Please do not be so hard on us.

A little humor on the subject . . . I have transferred my guilt to my daughter!
I think that after I die and she sees the extent of my stash she would kill me!


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

katiezhouse said:


> Let me begin by saying my husband has a global brain injury. I love to thrift, always have and prior to his illness would store things in the car and footer them into the house. I also love yarn and anything creative.
> 
> So, 8 years later, I have learned something about myself. Hubby doesn't care what I buy, in fact enjoys coming with me.. It is me. I feel guilty that I am buying what I may never use (although at the time I am sure I will). So for those of you who think it is deceitful, it is not. Please do not be so hard on us.
> 
> ...


That is filter them into the house.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

lambchop7262 said:


> today i checked out Tues Morn - the selection was very limited, however, i was able to score 5 balls of 80 merino/20 linen/20 silk. i also purchased a purse.
> 
> on the way home i thought it would be a good idea to put the yarn inside the purse & he would never know. this plan was because of his reaction the last time i purchased yarn. it worked.
> 
> he didn't have a thing to say about the new purse! apparently i have too much yarn & not enough purses!


Fortunately I am one of the lucky ones who doesn't have to worry about bringing more yarn into the house as my husband knows how much my knitting means to me. As for chocolate, that may be a different story, as he likes to remind me that it doesn't help me with my weight loss program! (chuckle, chuckle!!!!!)


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow, this has been the most enjoyable thread I've read through in a long time. So many wonderful stories stories, both funny and thoughtful. My DH read alot of these with me and has enjoyed them. 

He usually doesn't question me on any yarn purchases. In fact, when there is a sale, he drives me and encourages me to buy more than I would have normally bought myself.

I have never had to hide any yarn from him. I did feel bad for accepting 7 huge bins of yarn from someone before I had a place to store them. She was moving and was going to just throw them away! We were crawling around them for several days before I found a place out of the way to keep them.

The only time I was ever questioned on yarn purchases was a sale that was happening at the LYS and my DH asked if I really needed any and I told him I didn't but that wasn't the point of going. I wasn't looking to stock up just look for the ultimate find!
I had been looking for camouflage yarn and it had been out of stock locally but when we went it was there!! I had promised my DH an afghan and my daughter (she is in the Army) is pregnant so I wanted to make her some camouflage things also. Just hadn't decided what yet.
Sooo, my questioned trip turned into my wonderful DH ordering 30 skeins and buying the 5 in stock of the camouflage yarn. Thank goodness it was on sale.

I am very lucky. He has his hobbies that he spends his money on. Since I'm retired he's happy that I am so busy with crafts and gardening.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

katiezhouse said:


> Let me begin by saying my husband has a global brain injury. I love to thrift, always have and prior to his illness would store things in the car and footer them into the house. I also love yarn and anything creative.
> 
> So, 8 years later, I have learned something about myself. Hubby doesn't care what I buy, in fact enjoys coming with me.. It is me. I feel guilty that I am buying what I may never use (although at the time I am sure I will). So for those of you who think it is deceitful, it is not. Please do not be so hard on us.
> 
> ...


Just before I read your post, I was discussing the content of this thread with DH, I made the comment that I really doubted it was necessary to hide purchases from spouses and that it was probably just guilty feelings on the part of women in particular. Most of us are guilted to death as children and have a hard time unloading that later in life. We've all heard "Oh well, boys will be boys," as if they're entitled to misbehave because of their gender; how many of us have ever heard the same phrase applied to girls? Besides, women were "supposed" to take care of everyone else's needs but our own in my generation; I think our generation got a little carried away with that.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> Wow ... I guess I must be spoiled ... my hubby never cares how much yarn I buy. He even asked me this past friday if I needed to go to JoAnn's for anything! ... and then he carries it in for me!!


You're a lucky gal!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Just before I read your post, I was discussing the content of this thread with DH, I made the comment that I really doubted it was necessary to hide purchases from spouses and that it was probably just guilty feelings on the part of women in particular. Most of us are guilted to death as children and have a hard time unloading that later in life. We've all heard "Oh well, boys will be boys," as if they're entitled to misbehave because of their gender; how many of us have ever heard the same phrase applied to girls? Besides, women were "supposed" to take care of everyone else's needs but our own in my generation; I think our generation got a little carried away with that.


Guilt is sure part of it! For sure there is no deceit. Perhaps a little lack of self control, a love of beautiful fibers, a honest intent to make something beautiful for someone I love, but certainly nothing deceitful is intended. Thanks for seeing another point of view.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

milatos chris said:


> I think deep down our men love us just the way we are, yarn or no yarn. Its just a game we all play, we sneek it in, they see us doing it and just roll the eyes and carry on with what they are doing. They would not change us, and we would not change them. Happy crafting everyone x


Well said. This stuff is really meant to be fun. The sister that worried about my divorced state did not knit or crochet, her hobby was restoring old furniture. She would find old rickety chairs or beat up tables in a junk shop, yard sale or sometimes on a trash heap. Hubby would carry it in. grumbling and fussing about her "dragging home every piece of junk she found" and a few weeks later he would point out the restored piece and brag about how talented his wife was. Point being, he wasn't really angry about her collecting "junk" it was just part of the game.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

I think so many of you re so right. It is all part of the game,


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Guess I too am one of the lucky ones. He doesn't care how much and if I say it's too much money sometimes he'll go behine me and get it for me anyway. Our extra bedroom is MINE for all MY stuff. Am blessed with this man.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Mine will blow hot and cold on my stash, my plants, my fabric, my garden...get the picture?? :lol: When he sees me starting something new he asks watch ya building now?? :twisted: We have been married for 35years.
Lately I have been a very good girl and resisting the temptation for buying any more cause he's on unemployment extension.. :-( I do work and make a decent income , but must pay those dam annoying bills.. So I kind of have to behave...good thing I have a SUBSTANTIAL STASH built up... and it is giving me a chance to put a "smallish" dent in afore said substantial stash... :lol: 
However that being said, when he goes back to work...there she blows..maybe just once??? Maybe??? And I will probably sneak it in the house just cause I can :twisted:


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

JoanH said:


> Mine will blow hot and cold on my stash, my plants, my fabric, my garden...get the picture?? :lol: When he sees me starting something new he asks watch ya building now?? :twisted: We have been married for 35years.
> Lately I have been a very good girl and resisting the temptation for buying any more cause he's on unemployment extension.. :-( I do work and make a decent income , but must pay those dam annoying bills.. So I kind of have to behave...good thing I have a SUBSTANTIAL STASH built up... and it is giving me a chance to put a "smallish" dent in afore said substantial stash... :lol:
> However that being said, when he goes back to work...there she blows..maybe just once??? Maybe??? And I will probably sneak it in the house just cause I can :twisted:


Unemployment is so hard . . . I pray your hubby will be back to work soon and when he does . . .you go girl and enjoy it!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

JoanH said:


> Mine will blow hot and cold on my stash, my plants, my fabric, my garden...get the picture?? :lol: When he sees me starting something new he asks watch ya building now?? :twisted: We have been married for 35years.
> Lately I have been a very good girl and resisting the temptation for buying any more cause he's on unemployment extension.. :-( I do work and make a decent income , but must pay those dam annoying bills.. So I kind of have to behave...good thing I have a SUBSTANTIAL STASH built up... and it is giving me a chance to put a "smallish" dent in afore said substantial stash... :lol:
> However that being said, when he goes back to work...there she blows..maybe just once??? Maybe??? And I will probably sneak it in the house just cause I can :twisted:


That's the thing; you are an adult, and you're putting family priorities at the forefront. Good for you.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

my Pattern stash iw bigger than my yarn stash


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jpfries said:


> my Pattern stash iw bigger than my yarn stash


Same here! I probably will never print all that I have stored!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Same here! I probably will never print all that I have stored!


Ditto, I have so many that I have them on two thumb drives!


----------



## Keispa (Dec 30, 2012)

lambchop7262 said:


> today i checked out Tues Morn - the selection was very limited, however, i was able to score 5 balls of 80 merino/20 linen/20 silk. i also purchased a purse.
> 
> on the way home i thought it would be a good idea to put the yarn inside the purse & he would never know. this plan was because of his reaction the last time i purchased yarn. it worked.
> 
> he didn't have a thing to say about the new purse! apparently i have too much yarn & not enough purses!


If he finds the yarn in your purse, you could always tell him you invested the money that goes in the purse in yarn. You heard it yields blankets and sweaters. Which is much better that what most of our money yields these days.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> That's the thing; you are an adult, and you're putting family priorities at the forefront. Good for you.


   You give me to much credit cydneyjo (but thank you)...I was a teeny tiny little bad today..bought some sale eyelash yarn online today at Jimmy Beans for Gypsy Cream bears...was left unsupervised by computer and now yarn to make 3 bears is coming.. only spent 30ish though, so not to bad.. must head to garden though now and dig weeds... :thumbdown:


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

A little joy to ease all the hard work is important. Enjoy every second of your creativity. When I divorced & became a single Mom with very little time, money, or energy, I gave up knitting. Ended up being for about 25 years. I wish I had kept doing just a little bit. Now it's hard to believe I gave up something so important to me, but I have been making up for lost time, ha ha. Even if you don't have much time or energy for it, you can take delight in looking at the yarn & the slowly growing bears.


JoanH said:


> You give me to much credit cydneyjo (but thank you)...I was a teeny tiny little bad today..bought some sale eyelash yarn online today at Jimmy Beans for Gypsy Cream bears...was left unsupervised by computer and now yarn to make 3 bears is coming.. only spent 30ish though, so not to bad.. must head to garden though now and dig weeds... :thumbdown:


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Wandalea said:


> A little joy to ease all the hard work is important. Enjoy every second of your creativity. When I divorced & became a single Mom with very little time, money, or energy, I gave up knitting. Ended up being for about 25 years. I wish I had kept doing just a little bit. Now it's hard to believe I gave up something so important to me, but I have been making up for lost time, ha ha. Even if you don't have much time or energy for it, you can take delight in looking at the yarn & the slowly growing bears.


Oh Wandalea you live in my most favorite state EVER!! Our sons were stationed at or near Pearl on Oahu. Last trip we were able to visit the Big Island also. I ALWAYS take knitting for the plane, and also to do while sitting on their lanai's..enjoying your states beautiful climate. Being a single Mom there had to be really hard money wise. Hug from NY. Glad you are able to enjoy it again.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

Hi Joan...I've been here 11 years, but my single Mom days were in Oregon--another beautiful state. I'm glad you get to visit here! Aloha, Wandalea


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

shockey said:


> TEE HEE! peanutpatty that is something I would do - leave it in the boot of my car and sneak some in a little at a time!
> Have a lovely day!


Yep, leave it in the car until DSF is down for grandpa nap then bring it in. Funny thing, if it is in shopping trolley that is left in my room, nothing is said even when he sees it.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

mine started comparing me to the Hoarders we were watching with the kids on Discovery Fit and Health. I got offended since I haven't bought any yarn and have been working diligently on the projects and stash I have without complaint. I am trying to figure out how to work in the new Kindle Fire I bought to replace the one that grew legs just after Christmas ( not really sure were I lost it  )


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

mine started comparing me to the Hoarders we were watching with the kids on Discovery Fit and Health. I got offended since I haven't bought any yarn and have been working diligently on the projects and stash I have without complaint. I am trying to figure out how to work in the new Kindle Fire I bought to replace the one that grew legs just after Christmas ( not really sure were I lost it  )


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

mine started comparing me to the Hoarders we were watching with the kids on Discovery Fit and Health. I got offended since I haven't bought any yarn and have been working diligently on the projects and stash I have without complaint. I am trying to figure out how to work in the new Kindle Fire I bought to replace the one that grew legs just after Christmas ( not really sure were I lost it  )
sorry for the double post


----------



## cjcustomcreations (Jun 13, 2013)

tmlester said:


> Ditto, I have so many that I have them on two thumb drives!


Oh, be careful with thumb drives!! I had two go bad on me in a matter of 6 months or so, and ended up losing most of what was on them. On of our IT guys at work said they are not intended for permanent storage - you should write them onto a DVD. You can always go back and print if needed. If your computer won't write DVDs, I'll bet you have a friend who has one that does!!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

cjcustomcreations said:


> Oh, be careful with thumb drives!! I had two go bad on me in a matter of 6 months or so, and ended up losing most of what was on them. On of our IT guys at work said they are not intended for permanent storage - you should write them onto a DVD. You can always go back and print if needed. If your computer won't write DVDs, I'll bet you have a friend who has one that does!!


Thanks, good to know! I always use them and have them for personal and business purposes. Fortunately, I can write them to DVD from my home computer, and print out the ones I really want.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

cjcustomcreations said:


> Oh, be careful with thumb drives!! I had two go bad on me in a matter of 6 months or so, and ended up losing most of what was on them. On of our IT guys at work said they are not intended for permanent storage - you should write them onto a DVD. You can always go back and print if needed. If your computer won't write DVDs, I'll bet you have a friend who has one that does!!


Do you mean DVD or CDs. I thought that the data CDs were the best ones to use, they certainly are easy to burn on a computer.? I haven't made one in years so perhaps I am behind the times?

We made one DVD of pictures , and it was very difficult as I remember .


----------



## jenny012760 (Mar 24, 2011)

I am one of the lucky ones since my husband knits. He can't say anything because he wants it too. Now my soap magazines he would look at me, but I told him that since I buy one occasionally and he smokes almost a pack a day, he spends more on the cigarettes, so he quit saying anything about that.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> I just leave it in the car for a few days...then on a day where I do not use the car I go outside to "clean out the car" and I bring in the yarn usually in one of those reusable grocery bags (I have one I use just for yarn, don't tell...LOL). When I come in with the yarn in the "grocery bag" I just say it must have fallen out of my knitting bag last time I had it in the car with me....this works pretty well since I take my knitting absolutely everywhere!


See that wouldn't work for me. My hubby bought me a nice big tool box for my birthday to put my knitting in. But then again, if I get yarn and I leave it in the living room before he gets home he looks at it but doesn't say anything about it. I bought enough to make two baby blankets and all he did was glance at it. Like he didn't care where it came from. But it's a different story if I bring it in while he's home, I get asked questions. For Mothers day he let me pick my own gift, I finally got a ball winder, but I also bought yarn without telling him. Well, the yarn came before the ball winder and he thought it was the winder. I didn't open it while he was home.


----------

